# Quel âge avez-vous ?



## maxpower (6 Janvier 2006)

Salut a tout les membres !!!!!!


Je me posais une question (en lisant les differentes présentation des personnes parcourant ce forum, qui m'a permit d'apprendre pas mal de choses) qui était de savoir quel age ont les membres de ce forum, car dans presentez vous c'est un peu fouilli 


Donc moi j'ai 18 ans et je suis un gars.

Si vous pouvez indiquez aussi le sexe dans le message.


Je tiens a m'excuser aupres des plus de 60 ans, je n'avais plus trop de place, donc que vous ayez 100 ans ou 61, c'est le meme combat pour ce sondage .

Amusez vous bien sur macgeneration 

Ced @lias maxpower, switcheur depuis peu


----------



## Freelancer (6 Janvier 2006)

Asv


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

Il y a eu un sujet là-dessus, pas sous forme de sondage mais nominatif. Si ça t'amuse de le regarder, c'est l'âge du capitaine


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Sinon c'est con, si ce fil dure plus d'un an les premiers votes seront périmés...


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Cela recoupe aussi bien d'autres fils dont C'est aujourd'hui


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

Je tiens a m'excuser aupres des plus de 60 ans, je n'avais plus trop de place, donc que vous ayez 100 ans ou 61, c'est le meme combat pour ce sondage.

-Tu crois que je ne fais pas la différence avec un gamin de 60 ans ? 

--Encore un faignasse qui ne peut faire un tableau de sondage complet ! Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les plus de 60 ans......? T'as beau t'excuser...ce sont les mecs de ta génération qui essayent de nous tuer dans les passages pour piétons avec vos BM achetées à crédit.

Le sexe....?   T'as lu la charte  ?

D'ailleur à cette heure ci tu devrais être au lit.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens a m'excuser aupres des plus de 60 ans, je n'avais plus trop de place, donc que vous ayez 100 ans ou 61, c'est le meme combat pour ce sondage.
> 
> -Tu crois que je ne fais pas la différence avec un gamin de 60 ans ?
> 
> ...




 pô gentil çà le pov 
ps : t'inquiète t'es chambré tt comme moi d'ailleurs parce que t'es un nioub! (un tit nouveau)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Donc moi j'ai 18 ans et je suis un gars.
> 
> Si vous pouvez indiquez aussi le sexe dans le message.



Ah merde ! J'dois avoir mon navigateur qui merde, me v'là sur Meetic (je croyais être sur MacGé...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Amusez vous bien sur macgeneration




*Très sincèrement*
merci


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Donc moi j'ai 18 ans et je suis un gars.
> Si vous pouvez indiquez aussi le sexe dans le message.




*Je kif grave*
les meufs.
Si y'en a sur macg qui veulent un plan Q contacté moi par MP


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Qui a l'âge de ses artères :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui a l'âge de ses artères :rateau:


 moi, sans aucun doute, et ça ne me rajeunis pas... :mouais:


----------



## maxpower (6 Janvier 2006)

Je vois qu'il y en a qui chambre sur tout ce qui bouge, si ça peut faire monter votre nombres de messages, c'est plutot une bonne astuce  , c'est une sorte de bizutage..., c'est assez marant 

Sans rancune, je viens de voir que les vannes sont de mise, je vais m'y mettre maintenant, c'est une de mes passions favorites.

:rateau: 

Sur ce je vais aller faire un tour dans ma BM acheté a crédit qui de surcroit était volé


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

y'a aussi des BM à poitiers????


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

Ils sont curieux ces nioubs....


----------



## jugnin (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai 22 ans, mais qu'on ne s'y trompe pas : en ma qualité de lapin, cela représente déjà une respectable prouesse.


----------



## Didjo (6 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je kif grave*
> les meufs.
> Si y'en a sur macg qui veulent un plan Q contacté moi par MP



:love::love: OUAAAAHAHAHAHA



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens a m'excuser aupres des plus de 60 ans, je n'avais plus trop de place, donc que vous ayez 100 ans ou 61, c'est le meme combat pour ce sondage.
> 
> -Tu crois que je ne fais pas la différence avec un gamin de 60 ans ?
> 
> ...



Paannnn !!!!





Allez on ouvre le tableau des scodes 

maxpower : +1 !
Freelancer : 0
golf : 0
Luc G : 0
iPantoufle : 0
JULIE007 : 0
PonkHead : +2 !
-lepurfilsdelasagesse- : +1 !
la(n)guille : 0
La mouette : +2 !
Jose Culot : +2 !


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> :love::love: OUAAAAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Paannnn !!!!



J'ai vu ton site.....c'est beau........ mais écrit un peu petit pour mon 14".
PS: Il y a des liens qui ne marchent pas chez moi.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Allez on ouvre le tableau des scodes
> 
> ...



ça sent fort le fayotage de nioube ça!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il y en a qui chambre sur tout ce qui bouge, si ça peut faire monter votre nombres de messages, c'est plutot une bonne astuce


Aaaaaah oui, j'ai dépassé les 300 !!!! Aaaaaah c'est trop bon !!!!!
Je peux mourir heureux !!!!!


			
				maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Sans rancune, je viens de voir que les vannes sont de mise, je vais m'y mettre maintenant, c'est une de mes passions favorites.


> vanne
(nom féminin)
Dispositif pour régler l'écoulement de l'eau dans une écluse, dans un moulin, ou celui d'un fluide dans une conduite. 

Un truc pour réguler le flow, quoi...


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il y en a qui chambre sur tout ce qui bouge, si ça peut faire monter votre nombres de messages



Mine de rien ça fait monter ton score pour une petite conerie postée.
Te v'la déjà à 27 posts....d'ici quelques jours on te prendra pour un ancien.


----------



## paradize (6 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai anniversaire, donc, j'ai 23 ans depuis ce matin 8h50.... 

Ca change rien au sondage...


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2006)

Puisque c'est la journée, je me permettrais de me citer.
Parce qu'on a un bréviaire du parler macgéen. 

"*Nioube, nioubie*
De l'anglais _newbee_, nouveau. Le nioube est d'abord reconnaissable au fait qu'il arrive sur le forum en pensant faire découvrir aux autres ce qu'il ont déja vu plusieurs fois. Il est ensuite identifiable à sa grande difficulté à comprendre les quelques techniques essentielles du maniement du forum, de la netiquette, et des us et coutûmes des praticiens du cru."

Et pour faire bon poids, et dire que les nioubies, on les aime bien, je vais citer celui qui à longtemps été "à côté de moi", et ce long fil.

Ne me remerciez pas, ne me donnez pas de coup de tourniquet réputationnel à inversion de gravité.
:rateau:


----------



## frolick10 (6 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai anniversaire, donc, j'ai 23 ans depuis ce matin 8h50....
> 
> Ca change rien au sondage...



Moi, je suis passé de la tranche 20/25 à 25/30, dur réalité...:rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai anniversaire, donc, j'ai 23 ans depuis ce matin 8h50....
> 
> Ca change rien au sondage...



Bon aniversaire.   :king:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à cet egocentrique de rezba._ 

c'est tout dire...  :love:


----------



## paradize (6 Janvier 2006)

Merci M. Culot...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir que les vannes sont de mise, je vais m'y mettre maintenant, c'est une de mes passions favorites.



Chic ! Nous allons bien nous amuser avec nos nouveaux amis alors !!!    

_je sais pas si je devrais le dire mais j'ai voté que j'ai 10 ans pour faire genre_ :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens a m'excuser aupres des plus de 60 ans, je n'avais plus trop de place, donc que vous ayez 100 ans ou 61, c'est le meme combat pour ce sondage.
> 
> -Tu crois que je ne fais pas la différence avec un gamin de 60 ans ?
> 
> ...


... p'tit con.

T'as oublié le "p'tit con" à la fin, là ta phrase a vachement moins d'impact.


Et pis un "p'tit con" de temps en temps, ça fait toujours plaisir, et ça enjolive pour pas cher...


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... p'tit con.
> 
> T'as oublié le "p'tit con" à la fin, là ta phrase a vachement moins d'impact.
> 
> ...



La vérité n'est pas toujours bonne à dire, même aux nioubes.
Moi quand on m'apelle "vieux con", même si c'est justifié, je deviens mauvais. rien que d'y penser...


----------



## Didjo (6 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ton site.....c'est beau........ mais écrit un peu petit pour mon 14".
> PS: Il y a des liens qui ne marchent pas chez moi.


Je sais... à refaire pas entiereement mais pas mal de truc..  C'est gentil 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça sent fort le fayotage de nioube ça!!!!


 Nioub &#8800; con sitoplé, j'ai rien à prouver, et j'attend rien de vous...
Mais c'est drole 



Calmez-vous les enfants, internet c'est cool, il faut prendre l'air des fois... et arretter de vanner les gens, c'est marrant au début mais que ça devienne pas une habitude


----------



## mamyblue (6 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... p'tit con.
> 
> T'as oublié le "p'tit con" à la fin, là ta phrase a vachement moins d'impact.
> 
> ...


 
[WIKI][/WIKI]  Pas joli, joli ...  Il a 18 ans et alors c'est pas un crime... ni un p'tit con...
j'ai 63 ans, mais j'ai aussi eu 18 et vous aussi... sommes nous tous non pas p'tit mais grand' con...    "envers les jeunes".  Bonne anniversaire Paradize [WIKI][/WIKI]


----------



## maxpower (6 Janvier 2006)

Je sais pas si c'est la divulgation de mon age qui vous fait cet effet la, ou peut etre un humour incomprit de ma part, en tout cas pour les quelques plus ancien que moi qui au pretexte de mon plus jeune age lache des pseudos insultes, je trouve ça un peu bas, je me serais présenté en ayant 45 ans vous auriez eu une tout autre réaction.

Si ça peut vous permettre d'evacuer votre frustration d'impuissance...., heuresement que tout les membres, et les plus anciens ne sont pas tous comme ça, pour un newbie qui arrive on peut se demander dans quel monde on est arrivé.

Ca rejoint un peu les posts des extremistes de macgé, les pseudos révolutionaires de mac, qui voudrait lancer une révolution pour abbatre tout les PCéiste, et lancer une secte ultra révolutionaire, armé de leurs macs, bref chacun sa planète...

Enfin bon heuresement que j'ai lu quelques posts, pour comprendre certaine subtilité humoristique de certains.

Pour mon nombres de posts, je n'en ai absolument rien a faire, d'autant plus que c'est une des premieres fois ou je post, apres de tres nombreuses lectures, enfin bon, certains membres ne sont qu' une carosserie de ferrari monté avec un diesel lada.


Polémique a deux cents quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## quetzalk (6 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Ca rejoint un peu les posts des extremistes de macgé, les pseudos révolutionaires de mac, qui voudrait lancer une révolution pour abbatre tout les PCéiste, et lancer une secte ultra révolutionaire, armé de leurs macs, bref chacun sa planète...



Ah oui tiens ça en est ou ce projet ?


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> Allez on ouvre le tableau des scodes
> 
> maxpower : +1 !
> Freelancer : 0
> ...


Heuuu...
Oui, et  :mouais:


----------



## atcha_sama (7 Janvier 2006)

J'ai 21 ans et je suis encore un chtit étudiant  Bientot un an avec mon chtit ibook (et déja fait switcher 5 personnes de mon entourages  ) 

on est la avec : 

2 ibook (dont le miens )
un emac (celui de la copine d'un pote )
2 powerbook (2 pote les venards ) 

Bientot 

un imac (un pote )
Powerbook 15'' (et un autre pote ) 

un joyeuse communauté qui ne fera que grandir aparement  (mon chtit frere en veut aussi il a 19ans ) j'ai été le cobaye en fait  

Bon je m'éloigne du sujet du topic


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

atcha_sama a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'éloigne du sujet du topic


C'est pas "topic" son pseudo mais maxpower


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

atcha_sama a dit:
			
		

> J(et déja fait switcher 5 personnes de mon entourages )
> communauté qui ne fera que grandir aparement




*Et pour les logiciels *
Tu leur as fait des copies ?


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> [WIKI][/WIKI]  Pas joli, joli ...  Il a 18 ans et alors c'est pas un crime... ni un p'tit con...
> j'ai 63 ans, mais j'ai aussi eu 18 et vous aussi... sommes nous tous non pas p'tit mais grand' con...    "envers les jeunes".  Bonne anniversaire Paradize [WIKI][/WIKI]



Mamy tu dois être bonne comme le pain..........et si tu pouvais retrouver tes 18 ans....tu viendrais,le soir, traîner sur Macgé ? ......moi non-plus.


----------



## mamyblue (7 Janvier 2006)

*Bonne comme le pain c'est toi qui le dis ...*
*Si j'avais 18 ans   ben jecrois , oui je .... sûr... faire bcp de choses...*

* Mais je sais pas trop ou j'irais trainé... Et toi ???*


			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Mamy tu dois être bonne comme le pain..........et si tu pouvais retrouver tes 18 ans....tu viendrais,le soir, traîner sur Macgé ? ......moi non-plus.


----------



## mamyblue (7 Janvier 2006)

Et voilà j'ai de nouveau fait double...


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà j'ai de nouveau fait double...




Moi mamy....HOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU !  y'a longtemps.


----------



## mamyblue (7 Janvier 2006)

[WIKI] Moi aussi bennnnnnnnnnnnnn .. ça fait une paie comme on dit chez-nous... C'est peut-être la cause si je vois double..
MDR... [/WIKI]


----------



## Jacques Aime (7 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tout les membres !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Je me posais une question (en lisant les differentes présentation des personnes parcourant ce forum, qui m'a permit d'apprendre pas mal de choses) qui était de savoir quel age ont les membres de ce forum, car dans presentez vous c'est un peu fouilli
> ...


Salut.
Je suis un homme, j'ai 76 ans et suis retraité.
J'ai commencé avec Mac dans les années 80 mais depuis le passage au système OS X je suis moins à l'aise.
Quand à ce forum je nage la grande brasse. J'ai posé des qestions mais je ne les vois pas apparaitre sur le forum etc.
Pas de dout, à 76 ans l'esprit est moins souple qu'à 20. 
?Quande je pense que le pays est dirigé par des gens de mon age !! Ca explique bien des choses ?


----------



## mamyblue (8 Janvier 2006)

Jacques Aime a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> Je suis un homme, j'ai 76 ans et suis retraité.
> J'ai commencé avec Mac dans les années 80 mais depuis le passage au système OS X je suis moins à l'aise.
> Quand à ce forum je nage la grande brasse. J'ai posé des qestions mais je ne les vois pas apparaitre sur le forum etc.
> ...


Bonsoir,
Moi je suis une femme de 63 ans, je suis aussi nouvelle ici et parfois je suis aussi un peu perdue dans ce forum. Mais il arrive toujours à un moment donné une personne pour nous aider. Pour les questions il faut juste un peu de patience...
A notre âge c'est certain que l'on est plus aussi souple qu'à 20 ans...
Quand à ceux qui nous dirige et ben faut faire avec... On a pas le choix...
Chez-nous il est env. 1h45 du matin, je vais tarder à aller faire un petit somme...
Alors bonne nuit!
Mamyblue


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Janvier 2006)

Jacques Aime a dit:
			
		

> Pas de dout, à 76 ans l'esprit est moins souple qu'à 20.
> ?Quande je pense que le pays est dirigé par des gens de mon age !! Ca explique bien des choses ?




*3 posts*
et je l'aime déjà ce Jacques !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Allez on ouvre le tableau des scodes 

maxpower : +1 !
Freelancer : 0
golf : 0
Luc G : 0
iPantoufle : 0
JULIE007 : 0
PonkHead : +2 !
-lepurfilsdelasagesse- : +1 !
la(n)guille : 0
La mouette : +2 !
Jose Culot : +2 !

 euhhh comme d'hab pô tt compris là....


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Allez on ouvre le tableau des scodes
> 
> maxpower : +1 !
> Freelancer : 0
> ...




Je comprend rien à ton truc :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend rien à ton truc :rose:



mdr! discours de sourds ou d'aveugle ... c parce que j'ai fait un copié/collé du post de didjo en 1ère page car j'avais rien compris non plus   
alors et toi?


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> mdr! discours de sourds ou d'aveugle ... c parce que j'ai fait un copié/collé du post de didjo en 1ère page car j'avais rien compris non plus
> alors et toi?



Nada. rien. nichts, nothing....le néant


----------



## mamyblue (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> Allez on ouvre le tableau des scodes
> 
> maxpower : +1 !
> Freelancer : 0
> ...


C'est un concours ??? J'ai rien compris...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est un concours ??? J'ai rien compris...





  allo allo ????didjo est demandé pour explication svp


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai 29 ans, bientôt 76


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est un concours ??? J'ai rien compris...



Bonsoir Mam...Non, cen'est pas un concours.....Julie007 s'est emmèlé les pinceaux.

J'ai vu tes photos....si tu vis là tu as le bon air et surement la santé qui va avec.
Le seul ennui c'est que Google me soupçonnait d'erreur d'orthographe et me disait et redisait "Essayez avec miserable"
Je suppose que le tableau que tu prends pour un concours est une valeur accordée aux différentes réparties de ce fil. 
.

Salut JPTK


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salut JPTK









ps : encore 2-3 posts comme ça et c'est le jackpot pour ma face !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

bah vi pas facile à suivre des fois : donc si je récapitule julie007 : 0 c'est dû à mon pseudo commençant pas 0? euhhh ok je sors... quant à la répartie du fil ben moi chui repartie et pis revenue aussi


----------



## mamyblue (9 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Mam...Non, cen'est pas un concours.....Julie007 s'est emmèlé les pinceaux.
> 
> J'ai vu tes photos....si tu vis là tu as le bon air et surement la santé qui va avec.
> Le seul ennui c'est que Google me soupçonnait d'erreur d'orthographe et me disait et redisait "Essayez avec miserable"
> ...


 
Bonsoir Jose, 
Merci pour ta réponse c'est sympa et vraiment de ta part
Il m'arrive de ne rien comprendre, je regarde peut-être aussi mal pourtant je porte des lunettes...
 et ben non je ne vis plus à "misérables" mais j'y retourne pour voir mon frère...
Salut et merci d'être tjrs aussi courtois.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2006)

Si aricosec, barbarella et thebig se repointe on va pouvoir reprendre le scrabble au bar


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Si aricosec, barbarella et thebig se repointe*nt* on va pouvoir reprendre le scrabble au bar



il te faudra une meilleure ortographe


----------



## quetzalk (9 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Si aricosec, barbarella et thebig se repointe on va pouvoir reprendre le scrabble au bar



Où c'est qu'ils sont d'ailleurs ? (oui je sais j'ai loupé plein d'épisodes...  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Où c'est qu'ils sont d'ailleurs ? (oui je sais j'ai loupé plein d'épisodes...  )




*Il s'emmerdaient tellement sec*
qu'ils ont zapé sur autre chose ?

_Puis le bar, c'est pas tout mais il y a une vraie vie à côté_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Janvier 2006)

55 ans, presque 56 !!! et oui un dinosaure !!!!!!        ... qui se  porte bien merci !

Enfin bon pour moi ça n'a pas une grande importance... il y a des vieux jeunes et des jeunes qui ne le sont pas et resteront toujours vieux..

Bon c'est  lundi, faut pas m'en demander trop non plus, non mais sans blague !


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> 55 !!! et oui un dinosaure !!!!!!




Bienvenue à toi...ton patelin c'est au bout d'où??  


J'avais pas vu ton age......salut gamin.!


----------



## mamyblue (9 Janvier 2006)

"Joli ton avatar Momo"  
Et tu as raison c'est pas l'âge qui compte...
Et ben oui on peut être vieux et rester jeune toute sa vie" comme nous" :hein:  
MDR... Sur ce... Salut et à plus!



			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> 55 ans, presque 56 !!! et oui un dinosaure !!!!!!    ... qui se porte bien merci !
> 
> Enfin bon pour moi ça n'a pas une grande importance... il y a des vieux jeunes et des jeunes qui ne le sont pas et resteront toujours vieux..
> 
> Bon c'est lundi, faut pas m'en demander trop non plus, non mais sans blague !


​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> "Joli ton avatar Momo"
> Et tu as raison c'est pas l'âge qui compte...
> Et ben oui on peut être vieux et rester jeune toute sa vie" comme nous" :hein:
> MDR... Sur ce... Salut et à plus!
> ...



tt à fait d'accord avec çà, ma mère qui a 65 ans une vraie gamine! on est mdr avec elle complètement déjantée et on adoooore trop cool quoi


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue à toi...ton patelin c'est au bout d'où??
> 
> 
> J'avais pas vu ton age......salut gamin.!




Merci pour ta bienvenue !! Mon patelin c'est Ploemeur, à 1/4 d'heure de Lorient, pas loin du bord de mer et la chance d'avoir souvent du soleil !! (en plus c'est vrai !!)


Juste un petit détail.... 
 ... tu peux me dire "salut gaminE" .. je ne t'en veux pas, sur l'avatar la différence n'est pas criante !!     

A bientôt !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> "Joli ton avatar Momo"
> Et tu as raison c'est pas l'âge qui compte...
> Et ben oui on peut être vieux et rester jeune toute sa vie" comme nous" :hein:
> MDR... Sur ce... Salut et à plus!
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta bienvenue !! Mon patelin c'est Ploemeur, à 1/4 d'heure de Lorient, pas loin du bord de mer et la chance d'avoir souvent du soleil !! (en plus c'est vrai !!)
> 
> 
> Juste un petit détail....
> ...




  et pis c sympa de rester une gamine aussi moi j'adoorre au moins on s'prend pas la tête et on reste spontanée!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta bienvenue !! Mon patelin c'est Ploemeur, à 1/4 d'heure de Lorient, pas loin du bord de mer et la chance d'avoir souvent du soleil !! (en plus c'est vrai !!)
> 
> 
> Juste un petit détail....
> ...



vive la bretagne et les bretonnes! mes origines aussi du côté de lorient de par mon défunt père


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2006)

Ouai pas se prendre la tête c'est important :rateau: 

Moi comme Lorie je veux des bisous ! :love: 




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Puis le bar, c'est pas tout mais il y a une vraie vie à côté



Tu crois ?? :mouais:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et pis c sympa de rester une gamine aussi moi j'adoorre au moins on s'prend pas la tête et on reste spontanée!



C'est tout à fait ça !  Ch'uis pas une candidate à l'ulcère 
 

 


P.S. Pour ce qui est des bretons, c'est pas moi mais mon zhom qui a une partie de ses racines, mais nous sommes tous les deux nés en région parisienne et y avons vécu jusqu'à il y a trois ans (avec entre temps, quelques séjours sous les cocotiers).


----------



## mamyblue (9 Janvier 2006)

Oui je commence à m'y faire et bcp grâce toi.  Merci!!!  
J'apprend que tu viens de Bretagne, j'y suis allée en vacances avec ma famille, tout au bout... Nous étions au Fret... Tu habite dans un endroit merveillleux. Moi j'ai bcp aimé et pense y retourner un jour. Revoir la mer c'est mon rêve!!!
Je veux non plus pas jeter des fleurs mais ici tout le monde est prêt à t'aider si tu en à besoin... Choper pas la grosse tête et rester telle que vous êtes...   Oui nature d'ac...
   Bon à la prochaine Bye, bye
Mamyblue


			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> mamyblue a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mamyblue (9 Janvier 2006)

Quand je lis ce que tu as écrit, j'ai l'impression d'entendre mes fils... Oui tu as une mère formidable profites en bien... Se serait super si j'avais la chance de la connaître, en tous cas donne lui le bonjour de ma part... "La preuve qu'on est jamais trop vieux" pour être  tu la donnée.
Bon au revoir Julie et à la prochaine! 
   



			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> tt à fait d'accord avec çà, ma mère qui a 65 ans une vraie gamine! on est mdr avec elle complètement déjantée et on adoooore trop cool quoi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Quand je lis ce que tu as écrit, j'ai l'impression d'entendre mes fils... Oui tu as une mère formidable profites en bien... Se serait super si j'avais la chance de la connaître, en tous cas donne lui le bonjour de ma part... "La preuve qu'on est jamais trop vieux" pour être  tu la donnée.
> Bon au revoir Julie et à la prochaine!
> 
> 
> ...




 merci mamy, j'ai vu que t'avais outre la bretagne fait un séjour sous les cocotiers? j'te demande çà car ma chère moman folledingue habite la réunion depuis 2 ans! bah vi pour sa retraite elle en a eu marre de paris et de la vie stressante alors elle a pris ces cliques et ses claques et elle a dit : "tchao"! MDR! et depuis elle carbure au rhum arrangé, ti punch, et ptet Zamal


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci mamy, j'ai vu que t'avais outre la bretagne fait un séjour sous les cocotiers? j'te demande çà car ma chère moman folledingue habite la réunion depuis 2 ans! bah vi pour sa retraite elle en a eu marre de paris et de la vie stressante alors elle a pris ces cliques et ses claques et elle a dit : "tchao"! MDR! et depuis elle carbure au rhum arrangé, ti punch, et ptet Zamal



Salut.........J'ai une fille et forcément un gendre et un petit fils à La Réunon...St Leu exactement. Le monde est petit.


----------



## Jose Culot (9 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta bienvenue !! Mon patelin c'est Ploemeur, à 1/4 d'heure de Lorient, pas loin du bord de mer et la chance d'avoir souvent du soleil !! (en plus c'est vrai !!)
> 
> 
> Juste un petit détail....
> ...



Re-bonjour:    Gamine.....parceque j'avais fait ma communion solenelle qu'on allait t'acceuillir.

Ploemer c'est bien là qu'il y a les antennes de Ploemer-bout-d'où.....Je me renseignais pour savoir au bout d'où et de quoi.(chaque fois qu'on en parle...ils ne le disent jamais)

Amicalement.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Salut.........J'ai une fille et forcément un gendre et un petit fils à La Réunon...St Leu exactement. Le monde est petit.



st leu j'y fais de la plongée avec mon fils quand j'y vais...rarement malheureusement...enfin pour moi car mon fils lui j'l'envoie pour les vacances d'été  sinon c pas loin puisqu'elle vit à st pierre


----------



## kanako (9 Janvier 2006)

bin, j'ai 19 ans, je suis une fille. Mais j'ai mis 20 car ce sera mon age dans 3 mois et demi ;-)
tchu
Kanako


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Janvier 2006)

Alors attend José, tu as :

Plomeur dans le Finistère, près de la Pointe de la Torche
Plomeur bodou dans les Côtes d'Armor

et Ploemeur (celui où je demeure) près de Lorient et à 1,5 km du bord de mer.

Voili voilou


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Janvier 2006)

Et puis pour Julie et José, ce n'est pas Mamyblue qui est allée sous les cocotiers, mais moi  

J'ai passé trois années en Martinique et quatre années à La Réunion où je retourne dès que je peux.. 

On pourrait pas faire un charter ???


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui je commence à m'y faire et bcp grâce toi.  Merci!!!
> J'apprend que tu viens de Bretagne, j'y suis allée en vacances avec ma famille, tout au bout... Nous étions au Fret... Tu habite dans un endroit merveillleux. Moi j'ai bcp aimé et pense y retourner un jour. Revoir la mer c'est mon rêve!!!
> ​
> C'est vrai qu'elle est fort jolie la Bretagne avec sa mer tantôt bleue, tantôt grise ou verte, ses pointes rocheuses, ses phares, ses coups de tabac, nous nous y plaisons beaucoup ; au niveau paysage j'ai une petite faiblesse pour le Finistère et sa côte très sauvage, c'est booooooooooooooooooooooo !!
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pour Julie et José, ce n'est pas Mamyblue qui est allée sous les cocotiers, mais moi
> 
> J'ai passé trois années en Martinique et quatre années à La Réunion où je retourne dès que je peux..
> 
> On pourrait pas faire un charter ???



ohhh mille excuses momo! où çà à la réunion? bah pourquoi t'es revenue alors, parce que ma mère elle veut plus revenir en métropole çà c'est sûr!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (9 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ohhh mille excuses momo! où çà à la réunion? bah pourquoi t'es revenue alors, parce que ma mère elle veut plus revenir en métropole çà c'est sûr!



Oh c'est pas grave tu sais    Sur La Réunion je demeurais à Saint Denis sur la route de la montagne et puis j'étais souvent à St Gilles où j'ai gardé de bons amis, mais en fait j'ai toujours fureté ici et là, car j'adore cette ile. Quand j'y retourne, je refais toujours le volcan, Cilaos, la forêt primaire, le trou de fer... etc... bref, j'aime randonner alors je suis à mon aise làbas !!!

Il y a parfois des moments dans la vie où tu ne peux pas rester loin à cause des études des enfants, une maman qui vieillit ..  et puis aussi parce que je n'ai pas un tempérament d'ilienne ; je peux rester longtemps sur une île mais au bout d'un moment il faut que je retrouve la métropole, sinon j'ai l'impression d'avoir les ailes coupées    Nous aimons pouvoir prendre le train du jour au lendemain pour aller en Allemagne par exemple, ou prendre la voiture et se ballader pendant une semaine dans des pays avoisinants ou aussi, rayonner en France par les routes départementales pour y visiter de belles régions.

Voili voilou !!!   A bientôt


----------



## mamyblue (9 Janvier 2006)

Je vis pas très loin de Pontarlier, tu connais peut-être Yverdon-Les-Bains. C'est une jolie petite ville, nous n'avons pas la mer... Mais nous avons le Lac et c'est très sympa pour faire des promenades au bord de l'eau. C'est une très belle région en effet, je vis ici depuis env. 35 ans. Mais je suis née en Valais dans un joli petit village accroché à la montagne et j'ai vécu toute mon enfance la-haut. Mon frère aîné vis tjrs dans la maison de nos parents et j'aime bien y aller de temps en temps. Le Valais c'est super... Encore plus beau que le canton de Vaud.  

Je crois que tu as vu mes photos! Et ben je viens de là, Isérables le village des Bedjuis...

Bon je vais terminer là.... Passe une bonne fin de soirée Momo et à bientôt!


			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> mamyblue a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Oh c'est pas grave tu sais    Sur La Réunion je demeurais à Saint Denis sur la route de la montagne et puis j'étais souvent à St Gilles où j'ai gardé de bons amis, mais en fait j'ai toujours fureté ici et là, car j'adore cette ile. Quand j'y retourne, je refais toujours le volcan, Cilaos, la forêt primaire, le trou de fer... etc... bref, j'aime randonner alors je suis à mon aise làbas !!!
> 
> Il y a parfois des moments dans la vie où tu ne peux pas rester loin à cause des études des enfants, une maman qui vieillit ..  et puis aussi parce que je n'ai pas un tempérament d'ilienne ; je peux rester longtemps sur une île mais au bout d'un moment il faut que je retrouve la métropole, sinon j'ai l'impression d'avoir les ailes coupées    Nous aimons pouvoir prendre le train du jour au lendemain pour aller en Allemagne par exemple, ou prendre la voiture et se ballader pendant une semaine dans des pays avoisinants ou aussi, rayonner en France par les routes départementales pour y visiter de belles régions.
> 
> Voili voilou !!!   A bientôt



je comprends effectivement tes raisons
 
ils vont croire qu'on fait un forum féminin sur ce thread car on est sortie du fil mdr!
à bientôt momo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il te faudra une meilleure ortographe


Original, orthographe sans H


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Original, orthographe sans H



il en a fallu du temps !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Désolé mais j'ai été retenu aujourd'hui  en tout cas c'est le seul truc amusant du fil 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais j'ai été retenu aujourd'hui  en tout cas c'est le seul truc amusant du fil
> 
> Merci



tiens....
 
j'me disais bien aussi que c'était trop calme ici mais Chat Tyran est arrivé!


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (10 Janvier 2006)

Salut, j'ai 22 ans, et j'ai switché en 1978 ! ravi d'être parmi vous !


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai 22 ans, et j'ai switché en 1978 ! ravi d'être parmi vous !


Salut Angel ! Enchantée, je me présente mamyblue 63 ans bientôt à la retraite (début août) ravie aussi d'être parmi vous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai 22 ans, et j'ai switché en 1978 ! ravi d'être parmi vous !


Et personne ne relève ?

22 ans, 1978... Une résurgence des 4400 sûrement ?


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai 22 ans, et j'ai switché en 1978 ! ravi d'être parmi vous !




Date de naissance:
10/02/78
Âge:
27
Description:
27 ans, 1m84, 77 kilos. Brun, yeux marrons. (paraît que ça drague ici  ) Chargé de communication. Aime la vie, les bouffes entre amis, jouer au rapido en prenant quatre double-cafés le samedi matin avec des potes, aller courir au Parc Montsouris, et pleins d'autres trucs cools )))
Lieu:
ParisPaname14
Centres d'intérêt:
Jogging - Musique - Lecture - Internet - Cinéma - Restau entre amis...
Profession:
Chargé de communication
Configuration:
I book G4 - 60 Go DD - 256 Mo SDRAM DDR - Mac OS X classic - Ilife - Mac office 2004 - etc.
Ipod mini bleu - 4 Go - Housse transparente.
Premier Mac:
2005 


Est ce que c'est vrai tous ces mensonges là ?


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2006)

Et oui c'est vrai, il doit faire partie des disparus qui sont revenus tous ensemble après env. 50 ans... Et il est revenu avec le même âge qu'à sa disparition comme tous les autres...
Je sais pas ce qui c'est passé mais quelques choses est venu sur mon écran et je suis partie puis revenue mais différente...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et oui c'est vrai, il doit faire partie des disparus qui sont revenus tous ensemble après env. 50 ans... Et il est revenu avec le même âge qu'à sa disparition comme tous les autres...




arfffffmdr!!!!!
  excellente mamy!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Date de naissance:
> 10/02/78
> Âge:
> 27
> ...



je pense que le cv devrait bien marcher sur M....C


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

Il s'est trahi....Mulder et Scully vont bientôt arriver.  




Julie007   M....C.  ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

18 ans.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Cor j'aurais attendu mes 4444 posts pour poster ça


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est trahi....Mulder et Scully vont bientôt arriver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




un site bien connu de rencontres...y a de la pub partout!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il te faudra une meilleure ort*H*ographe




Et du hasch !


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

Monsieur le Modo..(.z'avez remarqué la majuscule )

Dans votre grande bonté et dans votre grande sagesse;;;pourriez-vous SVP et excusez moi de vous demander pardon.  Ne sarait-il pas plus sage de déplacer ces fils, vu que ça va bientôt tourner vinaigre..
( je ne m'appelle pas Doc , mais j'ai des prémonicions@&#168;ù et merde pour lortho) Dans le bar par exemple ...où certains zigomars seraient surement plus à leur aise.
Argument: Ce thread tourne au chat...et je ne tourne pas autour du pot pour le dire.

Je m'suis pas relu.


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> un site bien connu de rencontres...y a de la pub partout!



Mes rencontresje les fais aux différentes terrasses de la Playa Del Cura :style:

Gin -coca  et l'air relax et blasé.  

M C   Moquette Corse??? je ne crois pas qu'il soit dans cette branche.

MC   Marie Claire ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Mes rencontresje les fais aux différentes terrasses de la Playa Del Cura :style:
> 
> Gin -coca  et l'air relax et blasé.
> 
> ...



euhhh j'ai pas mis mon cv sur le fil....moi...et puis j'vais éviter les ronds de jambes, c pas mon style car j'ai eu ma dose de boules rouges aujourd'hui alors je ne répondrais pas à cette provoc! et puis ttes façon, les boules j'les collectionne pas alors c pô grâve


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Je n'en veux pas dans le bar. J'aime autant prévenir. J'ai suffisamment de fils-sucette à gérer. S'il ne plaît pas, fermez vous-mêmes


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> euhhh j'ai pas mis mon cv sur le fil....moi...et puis j'vais éviter les ronds de jambes, c pas mon style car j'ai eu ma dose de boules rouges aujourd'hui alors je ne répondrais pas à cette provoc! et puis ttes façon, les boules j'les collectionne pas alors c pô grâve





Mais ma chérie....c'est pas le CV à moi.....Faut lire   et c'est vrai que je ne connais pas MC....je suis à 2000Km de chez toi.


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en veux pas dans le bar. J'aime autant prévenir. J'ai suffisamment de fils-sucette à gérer. S'il ne plaît pas, fermez vous-mêmes



Je suppose qu'il plait   mais laidement hors sujet....enfin souvent.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose qu'il plait   mais laidement hors sujet....enfin souvent.



40 ans et ttes mes dents
 enfin je crois...
et pis avec momo et mamy çà se passe très bien merci politiquement correctes et adorables!


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ...mais Chat Tyran...


Non, non, c'est Chat Toyan


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2006)

Des fois Chat Pitre :rateau:


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Date de naissance:
> 10/02/78
> Âge:
> 27
> ...


Bon, çà c'est la notice technique  
Mais ça coûte combien ce truc :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et puis j'vais éviter les ronds de jambes, c pas mon style



T'es plutôt jambe en l'air?


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> 40 ans et ttes mes dents
> enfin je crois...
> et pis avec momo et mamy çà se passe très bien merci politiquement correctes et adorables!


 
Hello Julie!

Que se passe t-il ? Tu es fachée? Enfin il me semble... Et ben oui entre nous tous se passe très bien correctes et super    Mais par contre 63 ans et pas ttes mes dents et ça je crois pas j'en suis certaine... Aller rigole ça fait du bien et on évite les rideeeeeeeeeeees.... Tu sais tout ses petits plis....... Aller à plus comme disent les jeunes d'aujourdh'ui! Nous sommes    :hein: Julie! Bye,bye


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Original, orthographe sans H



... pour éviter de se fendre la gueule


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Janvier 2006)

Salut les maillons !

Pas pu venir plus tôt.... ya de l'ambiance !! ... c'est vrai qu'on a un peu perdu le fil mais bon c'est rigolo aussi de partir en vrille  

Salut Mamy, salut Julie !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

salut mamy et Momo contente de vous revoir! mamy merci du conseil pour les rides c clair qu'il vaut mieux en rire...mais çà fait aussi des rides dans l'autre sens j'te ferais remarquer mais elles n'en sont que plus belles je te l'accorde 

pour le fil j'ai tjs 40 et des poussières à présent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en veux pas dans le bar. J'aime autant prévenir. J'ai suffisamment de fils-sucette à gérer. S'il ne plaît pas, fermez vous-mêmes



1/ Déplacer au bar ? On ne peut point ! 
2/ Déplacer au bar ? On n'en veut point ! 
3/ Il existe déjà un fil au bar intitulé l'âge du capitaine, un autre du nom de "la profession du capitaine, un autre "le prénom du capitaine", etc ... Par ailleurs, dans vous êtes ici, il existe aussi un fil "présentez-vous" dont le titre est assez évocateur pour que chacun comprenne qu'il s'agisse de présenter sa petite personne, sans l'obligation d'être le plus exhaustif.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais j'ai été retenu aujourd'hui  en tout cas c'est le seul truc amusant du fil
> 
> Merci



Alors attend, on va tenter 
 de te faire sourire : quelle est la ville qui t'agace le plus, toi le Chat Tyran ? 

Dijon car.... le mou tarde ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Ro punaise...

L'année sera dure.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Salut les maillons !
> 
> Pas pu venir plus tôt.... ya de l'ambiance !! ... c'est vrai qu'on a un peu perdu le fil mais bon c'est rigolo aussi de partir en vrille
> 
> Salut Mamy, salut Julie !



hello momo et mamy j'crois qu'on ns demande de poursuivre nos discussions ailleurs 
 dans "présentez-vous" en 1ère page sinon le sujet va fermer c'est çà hein? j'ai bien appris ma leçon ou j'ai encore dit une grosse bêtise ché pu quoi dire maintenant


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2006)

Coucou me voilà! Salut Julie! Salut Momo!

J'ai des problèmes avec mon ordi, je sais pas très bien ce qui se passe mais tout à coup tout s'en va, il reste plus qu'une feuille blanche. J'ai fait une mise à jour et pour le moment ça va! Voilà la raison de mon retard.
Julie c'est pas grave de perdre le fil, ça arrive à tous et il vaut mieux en rire...  Momo à propos de la mou tarde de Dijon j'ai un sacré souvenir. Mon mari s'occupait d'une équipe de hockey et avait invité pour le week-end Dijon , il ne viennent pas et on sait retrouvé avec env, 20 poulets sur les bras avec le mou tarde de Dijon. On en as eu pour plusieurs semaines à manger du poulet brrrrrrrrr avec le mou tardeeeeeeeeeeeee
Bon ça va vous deux ???  Julie as retrouvé le sourire j'espère...
J'attend de vos nouvelles. A bientôt ! Mamy


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2006)

Ce que je viens de raconter c'est vrai tout le monde rigolait à cause des 20 poulets et de la mou tarde de Dijon. Je voudrais pas que ça ferme à cause d'un malentendu...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Alors attend, on va tenter
> de te faire sourire : quelle est la ville qui t'agace le plus, toi le Chat Tyran ?
> 
> Dijon car.... le mou tarde ....




chui tellement pliée en deux momo par ta réponse que j'en pleure grâve et j'arrive plus à m'arrêter 
   et c'est surtout la réaction de backcat qui m'éclate le plus...car chui en train de m'imaginer le pov qui doit être en train de se dire au s'cours l'année 2006 commence bien avec un tel cru de nioubes complètement déjantées  ohh làlà çà fait vraiment du bien d'éclater de rire comme çà        j'en peux plus ! j't'adore:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Coucou me voilà! Salut Julie! Salut Momo!
> 
> J'ai des problèmes avec mon ordi, je sais pas très bien ce qui se passe mais tout à coup tout s'en va, il reste plus qu'une feuille blanche. J'ai fait une mise à jour et pour le moment ça va! Voilà la raison de mon retard.
> Julie c'est pas grave de perdre le fil, ça arrive à tous et il vaut mieux en rire...  Momo à propos de la mou tarde de Dijon j'ai un sacré souvenir. Mon mari s'occupait d'une équipe de hockey et avait invité pour le week-end Dijon , il ne viennent pas et on sait retrouvé avec env, 20 poulets sur les bras avec le mou tarde de Dijon. On en as eu pour plusieurs semaines à manger du poulet brrrrrrrrr avec le mou tardeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ...



déjà que je viens de répondre au post de momo et que j'arrive plus à m'arrêter de rigoler et toi t'en remet une grosse couche avec tes poulets et ta mou...tarde! et j'en pleure de rire encore plus en imaginant encore la tête de chat tyran, chapeauté and Co, non svp les Cats ne me griffez pas svp laissez moi rigoler c trop bon


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi Julie et Momo vous ne donniez plus signe de vie, j'ai tout imaginer moi.Jevous voyais toutes les deux à côté de moi sans bouger... J'ai pensé à tout sauf que Julie était mdr.......
Alors que faisont nous maintenant? Franchement je ne voudrais pas que l'on ferme à cause de nous se serait pas juste pour les autres. C'est vrai qu'on s'entend bien toute les trois mais c'est pas défendu ça non... J'ame bien plaisenter et rigoler mais quel mal y a t-il à ça. Bon Julie tu t'es un peu emportée mais se serait vraiment  dommage que ça ferme....
Vous penser quoi vous deux ???


----------



## tantoillane (10 Janvier 2006)

Il est génial ce fil, je me posais la même question, et je suis un peu étonné de voir qu'il y a quand même 7 personnes qui ont votées moins de 12 ans, ça prend tôt la folie de la pomme :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Julie et Momo vous ne donniez plus signe de vie, j'ai tout imaginer moi.Jevous voyais toutes les deux à côté de moi sans bouger... J'ai pensé à tout sauf que Julie était mdr.......
> Alors que faisont nous maintenant? Franchement je ne voudrais pas que l'on ferme à cause de nous se serait pas juste pour les autres. C'est vrai qu'on s'entend bien toute les trois mais c'est pas défendu ça non... J'ame bien plaisenter et rigoler mais quel mal y a t-il à ça. Bon Julie tu t'es un peu emportée mais se serait vraiment  dommage que ça ferme....
> Vous penser quoi vous deux ???



bah j'étais là mamy j'tai d'ailleurs envoyé un MP
 
bon je suggère nous allions nous faire adopter car il y a un sujet adoption au bar tu devrais aller lire et tu comprendras


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Janvier 2006)

Couloucoucoulouroukoukou,

J'ai eu des problèmes de connection à macgeneration tout à l'heure, c'est dommage..

Mais c'est vrai qu'à la réaction de certains, j'étais moi aussi pliée de rire !!! 

Bon les filles, je vous propose de nous ouvrir un fil ailleurs, sauf si G.M. (gentil modo) nous dit que tout cela n'est pas bien grave et que nous puissions rester sur celui-ci.

Ad'taleur !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Il est génial ce fil, je me posais la même question, et je suis un peu étonné de voir qu'il y a quand même 7 personnes qui ont votées moins de 12 ans, ça prend tôt la folie de la pomme :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




ahhh mdr!! oui c clair bientôt ils vont nous dépasser même! au moins ils tâtonneront pas comme moi à mon âge et poseront pas non plus des questions idiotes comme moi aussi    au moins on aura une future génération de nioubs expérimentés!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Janvier 2006)

Quand je vois ta signature Julie, moi qui suis en Bretagne, je peux dire,

Vive les binioubes !!!          (no comment !)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

y'a pas à dire ce fil me fait marrer à tous les coups! j'en peux plus là  entre Mamy qui répond "j'vous voyais plus bouger Momo et Julie et j'ai tt imaginé"!!! t'es trop forte super Mamy tu m'éclates!  
et pis Momo qui s'la ramène cool avec son couloucoucouloukoukou j'arrivais plus à me connecter à mac gé....arfffff j'arrive même plus à écrire tellement chui pliée en deux:love: :love: 
c clair qu'ils vont nous prendre pour des cinglées complètement allumées à la pomme  m'en fous j'adooooooreeeeee ce fil MOA   

ps: momo pour les binioubes! excellente! celle là! en bonne bretonne de par mon père j'ai bien compris! manquait plus que çà pour qu'ils interpretent tes dires et se faire taper sur la tete à coup de boules rouges    

bisoussss les filles


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Dis donc... t'as pas un peu fini de te donner en spectacle ? :mouais:


----------



## mamyblue (10 Janvier 2006)

Hello! Vous êtes où ? Vous pensez quoi? J'aime pas ça c'est tellement triste ici... Il n'y a plus personne a part nous , je ne suis vraiment pas bien... Il faut faire quelques choses  pour que tout redeviennent comme avant ... Dites moi au moins quelques choses vous deux--- Ce forum est super et il y a tjrs quelqu'un pour nous aider vous étiez les 1ères à le dire  alors ne restons pas les bras croisés et agissons ...
Je vous aime vraiment bcp. Vous êtes super et mon amitié pour vous est sincère et je veux que notre entente reste intacte. Mais vous trouvez pas que c'est trite ici, moi j'ai l'impression que tout le monde nous a abandonner  et que nous sommes seules sur une île déserte brrrrrrrrrrr j'aime pas ça et vous ? J'aimerai retrouver la bonne ambiance d'avant  pas vous... J'attend que vous vous décidiez à me donner votre avis... Mamy


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Hello! Vous êtes où ? Vous pensez quoi? J'aime pas ça c'est tellement triste ici... Il n'y a plus personne a part nous , je ne suis vraiment pas bien... Il faut faire quelques choses  pour que tout redeviennent comme avant ... Dites moi au moins quelques choses vous deux--- Ce forum est super et il y a tjrs quelqu'un pour nous aider vous étiez les 1ères à le dire  alors ne restons pas les bras croisés et agissons ...
> Je vous aime vraiment bcp. Vous êtes super et mon amitié pour vous est sincère et je veux que notre entente reste intacte. Mais vous trouvez pas que c'est trite ici, moi j'ai l'impression que tout le monde nous a abandonner  et que nous sommes seules sur une île déserte brrrrrrrrrrr j'aime pas ça et vous ? J'aimerai retrouver la bonne ambiance d'avant  pas vous... J'attend que vous vous décidiez à me donner votre avis... Mamy



bah moi aussi mamy chui désolée, c ma faute je pense...
 quand j'rigole j'me fais rembarrée comme quoi j'me donne en spectacle..

pô tt compris là backcat, t'aime pas rire ou quoi c pas malsain le rire et y a pas d'agressivité ni d'insulte je crois non? il faut rire dans la vie et y'a pas de mal à s'faire du bien non?
faut m'expliquer là en plus c pas le bar....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> en plus c pas le bar....


Justement ... c'est la réception ici. Une sorte de gare d'aiguillage. Pas un "bar bis" ou une annexe. Ce n'est pas non plus un salon, ni un chat room.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Ok. Oublie. C'est pas grave.

Désolé Mamy, c'est surtout pour toi que je m'excuse 

Passez une bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Justement ... c'est la réception ici. Une sorte de gare d'aiguillage. Pas un "bar bis" ou une annexe. Ce n'est pas non plus un salon, ni un chat room.



au bar çà va pas chui trop nioube alors j'dois faire profil bas et ici c pareil! en somme y'a que les anciens qui ont le droit de rigoler ....
 
fo ptet ouvrir un bar aux nioubes alors??? sinon aujourd'hui çà fait un peu beaucoup pour moi et j'ai d'ailleurs vu certains commentaires à mon sujet sur "adoptez" qui n'ont pas été sanctionnés eux...


----------



## Dory (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir

Je ne veux pas rajouter de l'huile sur le feu ,mais lorsqu'on arrive sur macgé, il y a une communauté qui nous accueille les bras ouverts et prête à nous aider .
Il faut juste un peu de respect et moins d'arrogance pour que tout le monde puisse vivre en parfaite entente.
Le respect dans l'écriture, ne pas se prendre pour le nombril du monde .
Il n'y a ni nioube, ni anciens ,juste un peu de taquinerie histoire de mettre à l'aise.
Savoir rester humble parfois ça porte ses fruits, et on ne sait pas qui est derrière un écran donc,du tact.
Personne ne chasse personne d'après ce que je vois, le bar est ouvert à tous, un fil ne plait pas?
En aucun cas cependant, je ne me sens obligée de lire ou de participer à tous les posts. Il y a des posts qui me font rire, d'autres qui m'émeuvent. Il y a aussi des posts dont les sujets ne m'intéressent pas, d'autres encore qui me choquent et des propos avec lesquels je me sens franchement en désaccord.

Pour moi, macgé  est comme une grande salle de restaurant, on y vient pour retrouver des amis et partager un moment de convivialité et discuter de tout et de rien. Il y a d'autres tables autour de nous où se déroulent d'autres conversations animées. Ils arrivent parfois que des échanges inter tables se produisent mais en général, ce type d'échange spontané naît davantage d'une sympathie que d'un désaccord.
On vient entre amis pour se détendre, se consoler, se serrer les coudes,  discuter, refaire le monde ou rire tout simplement. On n'a guère envie de rentrer en conflit ouvert avec les tables voisines, ça casse l'ambiance.

Voilà, j'avais envie de vous faire partager mes idées Mesdames, n'y voyez aucune critique, c'est juste une petite pensée pour davantage de tolérance et de compréhension.
Bonne soirée

PS vous savez les modos ont une vie en dehors de macgé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

merci pour cette intervention pertinente, en tous cas j'me suis jamais prise pour le nombril du monde et j'ai assez d'amis dans la vraie vie qui me le disent, tjs là quand çà va pas pour remonter le moral des troupes...mais là je crois que c moi qui vais leur demander de remonter le mien demain car certes je suis certainement maladroite mais en aucun cas méchante et j'adore rire surtout de tout et de rien, c peut-être çà le PB...
bonne nuit @ bientôt peut-être


----------



## mamyblue (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bah moi aussi mamy chui désolée, c ma faute je pense...
> quand j'rigole j'me fais rembarrée comme quoi j'me donne en spectacle..
> 
> pô tt compris là backcat, t'aime pas rire ou quoi c pas malsain le rire et y a pas d'agressivité ni d'insulte je crois non? il faut rire dans la vie et y'a pas de mal à s'faire du bien non?
> faut m'expliquer là en plus c pas le bar....


Moi aussi j'adore rire mais je me suis trouvée bloquée pour seule compagnie nos trois noms... et vous me répondiez pas, je ne pouvais aller nul part alors je me suis mise à me poser des questions et à essayer de trouver autre chose mais rien. Et pendant ce temps vous vous étiez bloquées ailleurs. ça devient comique non... Pour moi rien n'est changé et j'espère que vous ne m'en voulez pas trop toutes les deux. J'adore la plaisenterie et j'aime rire mais là j'avoue que j'ai un peu paniqué... Je ne comprenais plus rien et je  m'excuse auprès de tout le monde de ce contre-temps... J'avais eu déjà des ennui avec mon ordi en début de soirée,c'était peut-être une suite. 
Julie et Momo vous n'y êtes pour rien c'est mon ordi qui à débloqué et comme c'est mon 1er forum j'ai cru que ça venait de là. Essayer d'oublier ce mauvais moment et sans rancune j'espère.
Bonne nuit et à bientôt ! 
Mamy


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit et à bientôt !
> Mamy



Quand on poste à des heures pareilles je comprend qu'on est pas encore levée ( les trois ) à cette heure ci.  :sleep:


----------



## tantoillane (11 Janvier 2006)

comment ce fait-il qu'il ne soit pas encore expédié sur le bar, ce fil    , tous des dingues :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> comment ce fait-il qu'il ne soit pas encore expédié sur le bar, ce fil    , tous des dingues :rateau: :rateau:




Le modo n'en veut pas....l'est pas folle la guêpe.  :rateau:

On est toujours le dingue de quelqun.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> [WIKI][/WIKI]  Pas joli, joli ...  Il a 18 ans et alors c'est pas un crime... ni un p'tit con...
> j'ai 63 ans, mais j'ai aussi eu 18 et vous aussi... sommes nous tous non pas p'tit mais grand' con...    "envers les jeunes".  Bonne anniversaire Paradize [WIKI][/WIKI]



Allo? 
Second degré... 



			
				maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est la divulgation de mon age qui vous fait cet effet la, ou peut etre un humour incomprit de ma part, en tout cas pour les quelques plus ancien que moi qui au pretexte de mon plus jeune age lache des pseudos insultes, je trouve ça un peu bas, je me serais présenté en ayant 45 ans vous auriez eu une tout autre réaction.



je ne pense pas...



			
				maxpower a dit:
			
		

> pour un newbie qui arrive on peut se demander dans quel monde on est arrivé.



Ca fait ça au début, mais on s'y fait.
Les subtilités du second degré par écrit... D'ou l'importance des smilies, genre ça  ou ça 
ou ça


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Quand on poste à des heures pareilles je comprend qu'on est pas encore levée ( les trois ) à cette heure ci.  :sleep:



tiens et en plus les filles il surveille nos heures de coucher....... car pour le lever m'est avis qu'il est un peu trop sûr de lui


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> comment ce fait-il qu'il ne soit pas encore expédié sur le bar, ce fil    , tous des dingues :rateau: :rateau:




contente d'être considérée comme une dingue, c'est un honneur et un grand compliment plus on est de dingues et plus on rit   et moins on s'prend au sérieux    

quant au bar c une bonne idée ! un bar de nioubes où y'aurait que des nioubes qui s'fendraient la poire ...euh la pomme pardon!! façon nioubes,d'un humour frais et spontané, rigolant de l'air du tps et des ptits oiseaux, des queues de cerises etc....que seuls les nioubes comprennent...bref, un endroit où nous aussi on a le droit de rigoler   

ps: acceptons interventions d'anciens nioubes,bien sûr, mais seuls les dingos comprenant notre monde, cela va de soi, afin de rester dans la convivialité et la bonne humeur des fous


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> tiens et en plus les filles il surveille nos heures de coucher....... car pour le lever m'est avis qu'il est un peu trop sûr de lui



Ma petite puce. 
Je ne permettrai pas de surveiller tes couchers, car pour coucher faut être deux et je ne suis pas un voyeur....quoique.
On va dormir....se coucher.....au lit, là pas d'équivoque.


----------



## tantoillane (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> contente d'être considérée comme une dingue, c'est un honneur et un grand compliment plus on est de dingues et plus on rit   et moins on s'prend au sérieux
> 
> quant au bar c une bonne idée ! un bar de nioubes où y'aurait que des nioubes qui s'fendraient la poire ...euh la pomme pardon!! façon nioubes,d'un humour frais et spontané, rigolant de l'air du tps et des ptits oiseaux, des queues de cerises etc....que seuls les nioubes comprennent...bref, un endroit où nous aussi on a le droit de rigoler
> 
> ps: acceptons interventions d'anciens nioubes,bien sûr, mais seuls les dingos comprenant notre monde, cela va de soi, afin de rester dans la convivialité et la bonne humeur des fous



Je ne dis pas le contraire, "plus on est de fou, plus ...    on rit"





			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Le modo n'en veut pas....l'est pas folle la guêpe.  :rateau:
> 
> On est toujours le dingue de quelqun.




:love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (11 Janvier 2006)

Je pense qu'il ny a pas d'heure pour poster.  quand au lever, là je parle pour moi au plus tard 8h30 ça va non... et en pleine forme  non je siffle pas mais je chante, heureuse de commencer une nouvelle journée! :love: et j'aime la vie!
Mise à part les horaires, Jose Culot je te trouve très sympa     et je t'aime bien!

Bonne fin de journée et tu as le bonjour de mamy. 




			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Quand on poste à des heures pareilles je comprend qu'on est pas encore levée ( les trois ) à cette heure ci. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il ny a pas d'heure pour poster.  quand au lever, là je parle pour moi au plus tard 8h30 ça va non... et en pleine forme  non je siffle pas mais je chante, heureuse de commencer une nouvelle journée! :love: et j'aime la vie!
> Mise à part les horaires, Jose Culot je te trouve très sympa     et je t'aime bien!
> 
> Bonne fin de journée et tu as le bonjour de mamy.
> ...





    

moi aussi cool je te trouve cool José!
coucou mamy


----------



## mamyblue (11 Janvier 2006)

Salut! Comment va ? Pour ton âge j'espère que tu as assez dormi cette nuit... 

			
				JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi cool je te trouve cool José!
> coucou mamy


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2006)

On dirait les deux vieux du Muppet show ces deux là...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On dirait les deux vieux du Muppet show ces deux là...



comme on dit "y'a des vieux jeunes et des jeunes vieux"
 

et puis à quel âge considères- tu que qq est vieux


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2006)

la philo de comptoir maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> la philo de comptoir maintenant...



t'es pas obligé de venir dans ce fil


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2006)

Non, c'est vrai. Vu le nombre de gens qui y posent leur caca, je vais éviter en fait...


----------



## mamyblue (11 Janvier 2006)

Vous chercher quelques choses, mais quoi exactement ? Et si vous ne supporter pas les vieux! Pourquoi leur parler ? Personne vous y oblige... Alors soyez un peu plus   se sera plu sympa pour tout le monde.

			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On dirait les deux vieux du Muppet show ces deux là...


----------



## macMuppets (11 Janvier 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On dirait les deux vieux du Muppet show ces deux là...


- Tss, Tss :mouais:

- Mouais, faut pas pousser :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (11 Janvier 2006)

Et dire que le dernier de mes fils a le même âge ! Heureusement qu'il n'es pas comme ça! Bye, bye, personne vous retient...


			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est vrai. Vu le nombre de gens qui y posent leur caca, je vais éviter en fait...


----------



## benjamin (11 Janvier 2006)

Ce sujet a dévié jusqu'à avoir sa place dans le Bar, soit. Mais la prochaine étape, c'est poubelle. Ce serait bien dommage d'en arriver là.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tout les membres !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Je me posais une question (en lisant les differentes présentation des personnes parcourant ce forum, qui m'a permit d'apprendre pas mal de choses) qui était de savoir quel age ont les membres de ce forum, car dans presentez vous c'est un peu fouilli
> ...



Je suis un hermaphrodite cryogénisé par un savant fou en 1898. J'ai été décongelé puis réanimé à la vie par une équipe ultra-secrète dans une base américaine non-moins ultra-secrète. Le film de ma réanimation a paraît-il été diffusé à la télé sous le nom de "l'extra-terrestre de Roswell". En réalité pour brouiller les pistes et éviter le risque d'une surpopulation mondiale (imaginez si tout le monde se fait congeler et réanimer des décennies plus tard).
Tout çà pour te dire que, malheureusement, je ne connais ni mon sexe ni mon âge.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> fo ptet ouvrir un bar aux nioubes alors???



Et pourquoi pas un bar de modos tant qu'on y est  

Un bar aux nioubes j'imagine bien la scène. On loue un algeco, on fout deux trois décos bien tape à l'oeil, comme des enseignes lumineuses clignotantes (Nioub par ici -->, Open Flood, etc ...) on vous fourre ( :love: ) tous dedans, on tasse un peu pour que ca rentre, ensuite on ferme à clé, et on balance tout çà à l'océan :mouais:... 

Contre ce tsunami de noob, je ne vois que deux personnes pour nous secourir : Amok et Gribouille :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Quand on poste à des heures pareilles je comprend qu'on est pas encore levée ( les trois ) à cette heure ci.  :sleep:



Désolée mais .... copie à revoir :

"je comprendS qu'on NE SOIT pas encore levée"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet a dévié jusqu'à avoir sa place dans le Bar, soit. Mais la prochaine étape, c'est poubelle. Ce serait bien dommage d'en arriver là.



"Le bar c'est la pré-poubelle : c'est une corbeille qu'on ne vide pas en quelque sorte" 

Je contredis Benjamin sur un point : ce n'est pas si dommage d'en arriver là.
Comme je l'ai dit précédemment, ce sujet fait doublon avec tant d'autres. Et puis pour la fête à neuneu, on a assez de fil comme çà.


----------

